# My first handgun purchase, Taurus Pt 609 Pro



## dustin88 (Apr 16, 2011)

i spent a lot of time thinking about my first purchase, honestly wanted to save and go straight for a Colt Commander, used one for 3 years in the military, and it was a blessing. sadly it would have been nearly a year before i could have saved, and summer is near, and i wanted to have a good all around weapon, i was hesitant before i bought this model, but i'm extremely happy i did, my dealer offered a great deal, brand new with a great holster and 2 cases of rounds, all for around 425 bucks, but i was worried because i'm not used to polymer lowers, but i put 350 rounds through this thing in 2 hours last week. and it never misfired nor double fed or jammed once... i was super impressed. minus me being a little weak and not able to get all 12 rounds in the mags, this gun is great, and i would recommend to ANYONE who wants a great gun for carrying, home defense, especially in my case where over penetration is a huge problem. or just a fun range gun, my wife also wanted to learn to shoot, and getting a tricked out .45 wasn't a good idea for her first time at the range. overall im happy with this gun, and that it fits a variety of holsters. and i'm happy i live in pa, because obtaining a permit and the paperwork was smooth and easy. posting a few pics to sho what i have =)


----------

